# Outside Antenna Question



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

We live in a rural area and have an outside antenna approximately 20 feet in the air. We replaced the outside antenna with a newer one, but so far the results haven't been what we hoped. There is one station north about 70 miles away that is UHF 950kw power and one south that comes in 80 miles away at 1,000kw power most times of the day no matter what. However, other stations from those directions that are within 10 miles of those towers do not come in. They broadcast at about half the power at 500kw of power. My question is, if we raise the height of our antenna to 40 foot in the air vs the current 20, do you think we will see an improvement to pick up more stations? I'm disappointed we don't pick up more from the one city northwest and the other southeast. We have rotor and a a pre-amp so that is already installed.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

First suggestion is go to TVfool.com then post it so we can see what is available.
Second what TV antenna did you buy?
tvfool has a section to put in height above ground so you can compare 20 vs. 40 feet.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

You might get better response in the local reception forum instead of FREE TO AIR


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

The antenna is a Wineguard 8200U.


----------

